# 20th Century Classical Christmas Music for Piano?



## Kurama (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for some 20th or 21st century classical piano pieces with themes related to Christmas. By classical I mean 'artistic' compositions, such as say, the works of Bartok or Prokofiev, not any piano renditions of traditional Christmas carols. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Eh.. Bing Crosby Christmas songs? Artistic enough for me!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Messiaen's _Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant Jésus_ is essentially a series of interconnected meditations on various aspects and characters of the Nativity. I recommend trying Yvonne Loriod's recording, and also that of Pierre-Laurent Aimard.






That's the only Christmas related 20th century piano music I can think of off the top of my head. The other stuff I know is orchestral or choral.


----------



## Kurama (Dec 17, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Messiaen's _Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant Jésus_ is essentially a series of interconnected meditations on various aspects and characters of the Nativity. I recommend trying Yvonne Loriod's recording, and also that of Pierre-Laurent Aimard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, I loved it! I also found Debussy's _The Snow is Dancing_, if only a very short piece. I remember listening to this wonderful composition simply called Winter Concert for piano, but I can't remember whose it was...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

George Crumb ~ A little suite for Christmas (solo piano)
correction -- Seven (not three) pieces: The Visitation; Berceuse for the Infant Jesu; The Shepherd's Noël; Adoration of the Magi; Nativity Dance; Canticle of the Holy Nights; Carol of the Bells





Add: Yes, ViolaDude, its a sweet suite


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> George Crumb ~ A little suite for Christmas (solo piano)
> Three pieces: The Visitation; Berceuse for the Infant Jesu; The Shepherd's Noël


It's so festive!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Sergie Lyapunov published Fêtes de Noël in 1910, which is technically in the 20th century though the pieces are in a late romantic russian piano style. Can't find a recording of them, but I recall they sound very Russian, surprise surprise. They are on IMSLP.


----------

